# Mori's picture thread :)



## moricollins (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey everyone, I just thought I would post a thread of my spider pictures (and others). (some of these are with my new Fujifil finepix E510, others with my older Olympus 2 MP camera).

Aphonopelma seemanni:







Brachypelma smithi:






Brachypelma vagans (adult female):






Brachypelma vagans (juv. male i believe)











Cyclosternum fasciatum:







Eupaluestrus campestratus:







Unknown, likely Eupaluestrus weijenberghi:







Grammastola rosea, mature male:






Homoeomma sp blue/ Thrixopelma cyaneum:







Heteroscodra maculata female:







Lasiodorides polycuspulatus (in need of a moult badly)
male:






Female:






Psalmopoeus irminia:







Pterinochilus lugardi female:







Pterinochilus murinus:








Centipedes:
Scolopendra subspinipes mai chu:







Scorpion:
Vajoevis coahilue 







thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed my pictures, there are some more i will be uploading later on (have some more work to do with the new camera)

Mori


----------



## Mike H. (Jun 17, 2005)

Great pics Mori !! 

Regards, Mike  :clap:


----------



## bugsnstuff (Jun 17, 2005)

nice pics there mori, wish i'd known you had a rosea male


----------



## moricollins (Jun 18, 2005)

Steve, the male is Martin's, and his death is likely to occur anytime soon (he's wasting away,  matured back in October/November).

Mori


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jun 19, 2005)

nice pede!hooray for Mau Chai!


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Jun 19, 2005)

*picture thread...*

Those are vivid, intense pix! Very nice!  :clap:


----------



## moricollins (Jun 19, 2005)

Ceratogyrus marshalli, male:







Some pictures of my ~1/2" Metriopelma familiare



















Will be continuing to update this thread over the next couple of weeks.
Mori


----------



## dnl (Jun 20, 2005)

very very very nice pic's!
i liked you h maculata very much, such a nice T!
your Pterinochilus lugardi is also very beautiful, like all the others..


----------



## moricollins (Jun 20, 2005)

More B. vagans pictures, 












Mori


----------



## moricollins (Jun 24, 2005)

A couple of pictures from the Toronto Zoo:

Lasiodora parahybana:







Dead leaf mantid:






Mori


----------



## Beardo (Jun 24, 2005)

> A couple of pictures from the Toronto Zoo:
> 
> Lasiodora parahybana:


That parahybana looks more like an E.campestratus to me...parahybana don't have the leg striping as far as I know.


----------



## PinkLady (Jun 25, 2005)

Beautiful T's....I was curious to know if your T.Cyaneum is a female. If so I have a mature male and I'm also in Ontario. :clap:


----------



## moricollins (Jun 25, 2005)

nope, ,the one picutred here is a male i believe (based solely on its growth pattern vis a vis my other sling of this species, which is about 1/2 the size of this one, though both have had equal temp and feeding schedules (when they choose to eat)

Mori


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jun 25, 2005)

moricollins said:
			
		

> Steve, the male is Martin's, and his death is likely to occur anytime soon (he's wasting away,  matured back in October/November).
> 
> Mori


Jesus thats a bit soon to expect the male to die isnt it ? arent they usually meant to live for at least like two to two and a half years once they hit maturity


----------



## PinkLady (Jun 25, 2005)

moricollins said:
			
		

> nope, ,the one picutred here is a male i believe (based solely on its growth pattern vis a vis my other sling of this species, which is about 1/2 the size of this one, though both have had equal temp and feeding schedules (when they choose to eat)
> 
> Mori


Darn because I have a mature male looking for a little lady.


----------



## Tgreg (Jun 25, 2005)

Ther's no any Cyclosternum fasciatum!
New name is Davus Fasciatus!


----------



## PinkLady (Jun 25, 2005)

Your T.Cyaneum looks a lot different to mine that is why I asked if yours was female. Does yours have the hooks yet? I'll get a good pic of mine and post it on here soon.


----------



## moricollins (Jul 26, 2005)

Vaejovis coahilue (i'm sure that's spelled wrong)






Avicularia laeta female (in pre-moult i believe,  eitehr that or she's very dull (i just acquired her))






Mori


----------



## moricollins (Aug 2, 2005)

Cyclosternum sp Columbia:







Cyclosternum fasciatum MM (Mike_H's male):







Mori


----------



## moricollins (Aug 19, 2005)

Here are some NEW pictures, the specimens belong to Martin Gamache (aka tarcan), though they are blurrier than they looked via the LCD on my camera  

Pamphobetus ornata:






Pamphobetus ultramurinus:






Xenethis sp.







Holothele sp. (i think)






Cyriocosmus elegans MM:






Megaphobema robustum:






Megaphobema mesomelas:






And we'll add one of my New Additions:

A. purpurea female:







Hope you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi,
Nice TS you have there,  :clap: 
best regards Jürgen


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice pics Mori, bet you wish you could have taken them _all_ home with you   

Congrats on _A. purpurea_, a very sweet spider!  I just had my mated female molt on me


----------



## moricollins (Aug 20, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Nice pics Mori, bet you wish you could have taken them _all_ home with you


Well, I don't wish I could have taken them ALL home with me, as I don't have the space (or time) for many thousands of spiders, BUT I wish I could have taken more home with me, yes.


----------



## moricollins (Jan 18, 2006)

A. purpurea sling:







A. laeta juvenile male:







A. minatrix sling:







C. elegans:







Pamphobetus sp. bolivia female:











B. smithi:


----------



## moricollins (Jan 18, 2006)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei:







irminia:






pulcher:


----------



## karmeleon (Jan 18, 2006)

Good looking pics of some nice critters. My T's I got off you are doing well by the way.


----------



## smof (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice pics Mori. The P. ultramurinus, P. cambridgei and C. elegans are especially awesome! :drool:


----------



## ScorpZion (Jan 18, 2006)

outstanding pics, i really need to get more t's and get rid of the 50-100 g.rosea slings lol


----------



## topacelot (Feb 4, 2006)

well I know you got rid of some of them, but hopefully I'll get to see a lot in person in the not too distant future 

to list the ones I really like...aphonopelma seemani, cyclosternum fasciatum and c. elegans (so cute, but u know that), psalmopoeus irminia, pterinochilus murinus, a. purpurea, b. smithi and grammastola rosea (yes fuzzy but I like her  )


----------



## becca81 (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice, Mori!

I especially like the pictures of _C. elegans_ and _P. cambridgei_.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice collection that you have there Mori. Allot of them are on all of our wish lists.


----------



## moricollins (Feb 5, 2006)

thanks everyone, I'm quite content with my collection now, having trimmed it back down to 49 (or so) specimens


----------



## moricollins (Feb 7, 2006)

B. vagans immature male.






A. minatrix (very very freshly moulted):


----------



## topacelot (Feb 7, 2006)

so cool...I especially like the 2nd


----------



## moricollins (Feb 8, 2006)

Orphnaecus sp. phillipines, freshly moulted:


----------



## bananaman (Feb 8, 2006)

wow these are awesome... my wishlist is getting bigger by the day


----------



## moricollins (Mar 16, 2006)

Holothele sp venezuela juvenile:













( only altering of those pictures was cropping and resizing)

Juvenile female Homoeomma sp "blue":













Mori


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice!! Your Xenesthis sp. looks very nice


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 17, 2006)

mori you have some gorgeous Ts!


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Mar 17, 2006)

Everytime I see Mori Collins, I think of Mo Collins from that one show.


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice Mori keep them coming


----------



## moricollins (Mar 17, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> Very nice!! Your Xenesthis sp. looks very nice


I WISH it was mine, belongs to a friend, some day perhaps I will own one :drool: :drool: :drool: 

Thanks for the kind words everyone


----------



## MRL (Mar 17, 2006)

moricollins said:
			
		

> I WISH it was mine, belongs to a friend, some day perhaps I will own one :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> Thanks for the kind words everyone


and you call me the spider whore 


I just saw the ultra, ornata, meso, xenesthis. I hate you.


----------



## moricollins (Mar 17, 2006)

Ya, but MRL, they aren't mine :drool:

But, yes, they were VERY nice to look at 

Mori


----------



## moricollins (Mar 18, 2006)

new additions:
M. robustum


----------



## MRL (Mar 19, 2006)

congrats mori 

Thats probably my favorite right with Pmets


----------



## Endora (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, i never new you had a photographic talent. You are feeding my hunger for more T's. i especially liked the Pamphobetus ultramurinus,cyriocosmus elegans, megaphobema rodustum . And i think  that you M. Robustum is the cutest thing i ever seen. Congrats on all the nice pics :clap:


----------



## topacelot (Mar 27, 2006)

love the A. minatrix and these last couple...they're so cute


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah great but ... Tell me Mori, where are the Africans ?


----------



## moricollins (Mar 27, 2006)

Um, they were sold or sent on breeding loans 

NW is where its at my man


----------



## Fierce Deity (Mar 27, 2006)

Why does your substrate have popcorn in it?


----------



## moricollins (Mar 27, 2006)

um, that would be perlite  mixed into potting soil


----------



## Fierce Deity (Mar 27, 2006)

I was obviously joking.  Very nice collection, and some great looking T's you have there.


----------



## moricollins (Apr 13, 2006)

Megaphobema robustum:



A. huriana:



Mori


----------



## moricollins (Apr 16, 2006)

Mature male Cyclosternum sp "columbia":




unsexed:



Mori


----------



## moricollins (Apr 23, 2006)

A very underappreciated species (and genus):

Lasiodorides polycuspulatus freshly moulted female:
























Too bad she had been mated before she moulted. 

Mori


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 23, 2006)

those pic are awesome Mori.


----------



## Gesticulator (Apr 23, 2006)

Superb photos Mori....sorry to hear that the female Lasiodorides polycuspulatus
molted after a breeding attempt. A beautiful T, regardless.


----------



## moricollins (Apr 24, 2006)

Anyone else like legs ?  I sure do  :

Aphonopelma seemanni (blue and black forms):












Eupalaestrus weijenberghi: (leg IV and III)


----------



## Fierce Deity (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah, I like legs.  Nice shot's Mori.


----------



## moricollins (Apr 24, 2006)

more legs:drool:  :

Avicularia minatrix:













Avicularia laeta: 







Brachypelma smithi (you can't have leg pictures without this species):













and 
Psalmopoeus irminia:


----------



## Gesticulator (Apr 24, 2006)

oooh a leg man...your fetish has led to great pictures


----------



## MRL (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice pics but how could you leave out robustum. :wall:


----------



## moricollins (Apr 24, 2006)

Manny, you jumped the gun.... i hadn't wanted to disturb their burrows (but did anyways):

M. robustum


















C. elegans:


----------



## moricollins (May 1, 2006)

Some outdoor pictures (no flash was used):

Avicularia minatrix:













Avicularia purpurea:












Megaphobema robustum:


----------



## CedrikG (May 1, 2006)

I dont see any brown leg ? 

EDIT : awesome picture by the way


----------



## moricollins (May 1, 2006)

Some more pictures:

Homoeomma sp. "blue":













Avicularia laeta sub-adult male:




















Orphnaecus sp. phillipines:


----------



## moricollins (May 2, 2006)

GBB:













Cyclosternum fasciatum:







Avicularia purpurea (this species is very hard to get the colour to show on photographs  )







Mori


----------



## morda (May 2, 2006)

Great Orphnaecus! How big it is?


----------



## moricollins (May 2, 2006)

that one is about 1.5"  (the biggest of the 4 I own)


----------



## moricollins (May 3, 2006)

Avicularia laeta (2 moults behind the one pictured above)













Avicularia purpurea, freshly moulted male   :







Holothele incei (another freshly moulted male   ):


----------



## SpiderSense (May 3, 2006)

awesome pics. i dont think i had never seen a pic of Psalmopoeus cambridgei before. but i love it!


----------



## moricollins (May 9, 2006)

New Additions:
Xenesthis intermedia:



















Pamphobeteus fortis:


----------



## MRL (May 9, 2006)

Spider whore. 



			
				moricollins said:
			
		

> New Additions:
> Xenesthis intermedia:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moricollins (May 13, 2006)

Some more "fetish" shots


----------



## moricollins (May 19, 2006)

Heteroscodra maculata:













Orphnaecus sp "phillipines" :



















Holothele sp "venezuela/aragua"













Pamphobeteus fortis sling:


----------



## moricollins (May 27, 2006)

Not something you see every day: Mature male Avicularia laeta (hope my female likes him  )


----------



## moricollins (Jun 4, 2006)

More pictures:

1.0.0 Metriopelma familiare:













Megaphobema robustum:



















Mature male Avicularia laeta:


----------



## moricollins (Jun 19, 2006)

here are some closeups i took today 

Lasiodorides polycuspulatus:

























Grammostola rosea:



















Cyclosternum sp "columbia" fangs:


----------



## moricollins (Jun 23, 2006)

Homoeomma sp "blue" juvenile female:







Metriopelma familiare:
sub-adult male:






unsexed juvenile:


----------



## moricollins (Nov 20, 2006)

Cyriocosmus elegans:

MM:













Unsexed sub-adult:


----------



## moricollins (Nov 21, 2006)

Brachypelma "vagans" (Doesn't look like a typical vagans , at least not to me; this is about 3 weeks post-molt)


----------



## Nerri1029 (Nov 22, 2006)

WOW Mori.. 

NICE pics..

New camera??.. the shots are still good but the color looks better


----------



## moricollins (Nov 23, 2006)

Nerri1029 said:


> WOW Mori..
> 
> NICE pics..
> 
> New camera??.. the shots are still good but the color looks better



same camera, I've just been playing around with different lightingand light settings on the camera.


----------



## moricollins (Jun 2, 2007)

Freshly molted Unknown, suspected E. weijenberghi


----------



## Gesticulator (Jun 2, 2007)

WB Mori! Must be pretty cool seeing what unveils with each molt.


----------

